# Information help please: witcomb lightweight.



## 1925Humber (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi folks, Just wondering if there are any members who know of these old racers?
I moved here from U.K & recently got some of my old bikes over, but forgot & left my Witcomb hanging on the shed wall!
I don't have any photos to show, it was a "Biffa Bin" (dumpster) find. Someone had also used black electrical tape to obscure the Witcomb head badge & transfers!? All I remember is it has very nice curly decorative lugs to the frame.
Any hints on period of manufacture, rarity would be appreciated, maybe I can get it shipped if it's worth having.
                                               Thanks, Jim.


----------



## sam (Jul 5, 2008)

you'r putting us on...right!
Left a witcomb hanging in a shed.
http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/builders/witcomb.html


----------



## 1925Humber (Jul 7, 2008)

*Witcomb*

Gawd! How embarrassing!:o 
Now what do I do?
Better get on the horn to my bruvver asap!

                                   Jim.
                                          (Thanks Sam!)


----------



## sam (Jul 8, 2008)

What did you bring?


----------



## 1925Humber (Jul 9, 2008)

*Imports from Blighty*

If you're interested, the Witcomb got left behind (accidentally) in favor of a 1968 Raleigh RSW16, A wartime rod brake  ladies Humber, a mens 28" Triumph rod brake with oilbath chain guard,  A rod brake Gents  Raleigh all-steel 28",an  oil bath 26" gents Raleigh, a Gents 27" Elswick Lincoln Imp 7 speed racer with Brooks leather "razor blade" seat (ouch!),was my fathers, 50's era,
two 1920's gents Humber safetys.One 28" 3 speed, the other 26"single speed .
The sizes refer to wheels. A ton of bits & seats.WW1 military bike in bits.
Other bikes left behind, a bunch of Raleigh Twenty's , an old rod brake trade bike, more Raleigh all -steel ladies & Gents.

                                         Jim.


----------



## sam (Jul 9, 2008)

Well,I'm impressed with the bikes you did seem to make it state side with.I hear Lincoln imps are quite nice.I use to be able to find a frame/fork&BB,sometimes with a few more bits too at a good price. but now with the dollar only half it's former self and shipping through the roof---well I can only drool over them now.But I did manage a 52 Claud Butler,53 McLean,55 Fothergill,and a 36 russ tandem before the dollar went south.
Good luck and hope you get the witcomb soon.


----------



## 1925Humber (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks Sam, yes, it's a bit pricey now, living in the economy versus coming over on vacation. My weekly wage is the equivillant of what I used to charge for TWO HOURS work! Can't think like that though....
The story of the Lincoln Imp is quite interesting (not the bike). Guess what, I am a forgetful thing, you reminded me that I also left a nice Carlton in my brother's lock up, also a 1966 Raleigh Superbe! I picked up a Raleigh Sprite over here which I thought would make a nice pairing with the Imp.

                                Regs, Jim.


----------



## mre straightbar (Jan 23, 2014)

*pics or it didnt happen*

Just want to see em


----------

